# ELECTRO_MAGNETS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Which electro-magnet would you choose if you were making a model crane in our scale? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well rather than size... Whatcha gonna pick up? The first is good for 22 pounds and the second only 10lbs. 
If you're planning on picking a loco out of a ravine I'd go big, if you're dropping scrap in a gondola I'd go smaller... 

That help? 

John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

No loco picking up







but rather scrap metal. So the smaller of the two would be fine. The issue is with the weight of the magnet itself. A heavier magnet would swing better on the end of the cable. I guess I could add a large steel washer to the bottom of the magnet to give it some weight. The power cable will tend to control the swing of the magnet if the cable is too stiff. The old Lionel cable that was rubber coated would be the ideal solution, but I have to find some.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, 

At the lower voltage we use, you could make your own if need be. Strip the more rigid PVC coating off the wire and re-coat with a thinner layer of the stuff you dip tools in make the handle. 

Bob C.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

No industrial electromagnet would EVER use the electrical cord to lift the load and it would not be a good practice here either. I would use scale chain (Ozark Miniatures) or cable to bear the weight of the magnet and load and the electric cord should have free play.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If the power calbe is too stiff it will give you un natural movement and or twisting. Depending on the Curnet Draw and Voltage drop. The old fasion Tone Arm Wire might give you a more realistic movement. That is the wire they would use in the Arme of a record player for the pickup cartrige.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The R/C Airplane store near my hobbyshop carries very flexible wire in several gauges. I used it for between cars connectors. I think it's 'silicone' covered fine stranded wire. 
I didn't see it at the chain hobbyshops. 

John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Perhaps my description wasn't clear. I don't plan on using the power wire to lift the load. The crane's cable will do that. The power wire usually runs on a more or less horizontal line, from the magnet to the crane's frame. Take a look at the old Lionel magnetic overhead cranes. This is not the best photo, but you can see the power cable heading toward the cab.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I found the tone arm wire. Most of it is 32 gauge. How much voltage and amperage would a wire this small carry?


----------

